
An AI at Yelp deleted their entire app code base - jbredeche
https://mobile.twitter.com/GoShubh/status/1085255465804722177
======
jrnichols
I was pretty sure that was supposed to be humor, not real. Also, high five to
Yelp for not just putting the same tired old stuff in the notes for each
release like so many others do. I'd rather read something short and amusing
than "Bug fixes."

